# bigotto



## Larraya

No encuentro una traducciòn para esa palabra italiana: "bigotto".

Para los hispanohablantes, eso es una persona que se dedica mucho y con ostentaciòn a la pràtica religiosa, sin una real aficiòn, por supersticiòn o para aparecer devoto. Por extensiòn se dice de personas moralmente rìgidas y poco tolerantes.

Sugerencias?


----------



## yaya.mx

Podría ser "persinado"?


----------



## Cristina.

Beato, mojigato.(se usan las 2 por igual)
Beato se usa más en sentido estricto
'Mojigato' se emplea en sentido figurado.

Mojigato: Parece compuesto de 'mojo' y 'gato'.
Mojigato sería, pues, una especie de «gato al cuadrado», y se aludiría con este término a una persona que tiene, como el gato, apariencia débil y es asustadiza y desconfiada, aunque en realidad es astuta y traicionera.
En realidad hoy _mojigato_ se emplea más como sinónimo de _estrecho,_ y se aplica a personas de moral muy estricta, de mente poco abierta, tal vez porque, igual que el gato, actúan con doblez e hipocresía.
_© Espasa Calpe, S.A_


Etimologia di 'bigotto' :
dal fr._ bigot_, forse dall'alto ted. ant._ bî Got_ "per Dio", epiteto dato ai Normanni per l'uso frequente di tale esclamazione.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, y también "gazmoño"....de todas formas, un beato puede tener mucha fe en serio, mientras que un mojigato o un gazmoño no.
Chau


----------



## irene.acler

También "chupacirios", verdad?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, y en Argentina, me parece, chupavelas o comehostias.


----------



## irene.acler

Existe también algo como "chupacalcetines"? Lo dijo mi profesora, que es argentina.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, "chupamedias", "chupacalcetines"....pero quiere decir otra cosa...Indica a una persona que se esfuerza mucho por agradar a alguien, pongamos un profe, por conveniencia....Total, "lecchino" en italiano...No se lo digas a tu profe


----------



## irene.acler

Aaah! Sí, también dijo "chupamedias"!!
Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Larraya

Muchas gracias a todos!

Creo que usaré mojigato (estoy escriviendo un pequeno trabajo de literatura en espanol). Solo me hace falta saber si es declinable o no (tiene femenino en -a o queda igual?).


----------



## heidita

Larraya said:


> Creo que usaré mojigato (estoy escribiendo un pequeno trabajo de literatura en espanol). Solo me hace falta saber si es declinable o no (tiene femenino en -a o queda igual?).


 
Se declina, Larra. 

mojigato/a


----------



## claudine2006

Larraya said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a todos!
> 
> Creo que usaré mojigato (estoy escribiendo un pequeño trabajo de literatura en español). Solo (sólo) me hace falta saber si es declinable o no (¿tiene femenino en -a o queda igual?).


Ti ho aggiunto le ñ e la punteggiatura.


----------



## GIANPA

Ciao a tutti, tutto benissimo e molto colto, ma la parola più forte, ed allo stesso tempo divertente, sarebbe "meapilas"....cosa vi pare? Io preferisco non spiegare il senso che mi sembra capire....

Baci!!!


----------



## Neuromante

A me pare un po´ troppo forte. Non che da se lo sia, ma va al di là del senso di "Bigotto" È quasi un insulto.


----------

